# How to make cockpit lockers



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ummmm......eerrrr.....duhhhh......ummmm......excuse me Sir? I think you forgot something!  :-? :-[ ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL, dude! I was actually looking for videos of hatches and lockers when I found that. I saw 2 seconds of that video and shouted, "People have a fraking issues!" before closing the browser! I had to find it again just to post it here though! Sick, but hilarious!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Umm, wtf.


----------

